# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  hỏi mach3 limit

## ít nói

hỏi về hệ thông limit của mạch này . 
trước h toàn xài planet usb  nó riêng biệt x+ x_ 
giờ nhìn cái này nó chung nhau vậy mach3 ko có sét home bằng limit

----------


## CKD

Y vầy ok rồi bác, có đủ home, limit, estop, probe.

----------

ít nói

----------


## Luyến

lắp như vậy cũng được lắp riêng chân cũng được. Lắp chung vào sẽ tiết kiệm các chân input. 

các bác cho em hỏi số chân input trên board ít quá em muốn tăng số chân input lên thì có cách nào không ạ?

----------

ít nói

----------


## LEDUC

> lắp như vậy cũng được lắp riêng chân cũng được. Lắp chung vào sẽ tiết kiệm các chân input. 
> 
> các bác cho em hỏi số chân input trên board ít quá em muốn tăng số chân input lên thì có cách nào không ạ?


Lắp thêm 1 card LPT nữa thôi chứ sao giờ .  :Smile:  . Còn ko thì phải làm 1 board In_Out ngoài truyền RS232 về theo protocol Modbus .

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

Vậy là bó tay rồi bob em bob usb mà. Hi hi cám ơn các cụ

----------


## ahdvip

> Vậy là bó tay rồi bob em bob usb mà. Hi hi cám ơn các cụ


BOB usb em thấy cả mớ in out rồi mà còn thiếu sao anh

----------

ít nói

----------


## Luyến

> Lắp thêm 1 card LPT nữa thôi chứ sao giờ .  . Còn ko thì phải làm 1 board In_Out ngoài truyền RS232 về theo protocol Modbus .


vâng em đang muốn làm mạch  in-out  để có thể có  thêm nhiều chân input nữa .   để tận dụng là thêm vài cái nút nhấn  ngoài cho mach3 bác ạ.   

@itnoi 
em cũng dùng mach3 USB 4 trục ngõ vào input của em có 15 chân mà em thấy ít quá.  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> BOB usb em thấy cả mớ in out rồi mà còn thiếu sao anh


Bob này bob mach3 mừ có phải planet đâu. Phải nói phần mềm planet quá hay. Có bob china dựa trên mk1 thì 3d nó có vẻ ko nhuyễn. Có tiền mua mk4 thì bá cháy .

----------


## ít nói

> vâng em đang muốn làm mạch  in-out  để có thể có  thêm nhiều chân input nữa .   để tận dụng là thêm vài cái nút nhấn  ngoài cho mach3 bác ạ.   
> 
> @itnoi 
> em cũng dùng mach3 USB 4 trục ngõ vào input của em có 15 chân mà em thấy ít quá.


15 còn ít hức má ơi xài chi dữ vậy

----------


## biết tuốt

usb mach3 mấy kg thóc vậy ít nói

----------


## ít nói

À "giáo sư" thì pm zalo nhé

----------


## Luyến

> 15 còn ít hức má ơi xài chi dữ vậy


Em cần khoảng 21 chân input để làm nút nhấn ngoài cho mach3 ấy mà. Em có 3 cái máy công cụ kiến xèng toàn dùng mach3 muốn đổi gío cho chúng chút thôi mờ.

----------


## Tuấn

cái này được không bác ? 21 chân in, 16 out ?

http://cncstore.vn/index.php?route=p...&product_id=51

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ đây roài dúng cái em đang tìm nhưng mà nó dùng LPT như vậy muốn chạy ổn định thì phải mua thêm card PCI LPT nữa hơi khoai anh ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> @ đây roài dúng cái em đang tìm nhưng mà nó dùng LPT như vậy muốn chạy ổn định thì phải mua thêm card PCI LPT nữa hơi khoai anh ạ.


em thấy cái này điều khiển cả luôn rồi mà bác, dùng nó thì thôi dùng BOB kia.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy cái này điều khiển cả luôn rồi mà bác, dùng nó thì thôi dùng BOB kia.


Ơ đúng roài, cụ Luyến chưa piết hả ? để em chỉ cho cách đấu nhá, à mà từ từ, để em về hỏi cha si phọ xem hắn đấu thế nào đã, roài lên chém sau  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

chờ bác hỏi si phọ bác em đi bán ít hàng rong ạ.  :Big Grin: 

Có bác nào mua linh kiện máy cnc ko. .... Visme, ray trượt, sờ pín , ba ba đây.. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Mr.L, Tuấn

----------

